# partage de fichier video via dropbox



## wamwam (10 Juillet 2011)

pour ne pas avoir à synchroniser mon iPad sur mon PC ou Mac par cable ou par iTunes (pour des raisons logistiques que je ne détaillerai pas), je passe par Dropbox pour push-er du contenu (photos, docs, et vidéos) sur mon iPad.
Disons que c'est très pratique sans être très convivial...

mais pour les vidéos, j'ai un problème.
Je converti la video en format lisible par iPad.
Le fichier (une fois sync) apparait sur l'iPad via l'appli Dropbox et je peux lire la vidéo. Après 10min de lecture, ça s'arrete. Impossible d'aller plus loin.

Les fichiers dropbox ne sont pas téléchargés sur l'iPad (pas comme sur un PC/Mac, je pense) mais bien accessibles en ligne, non? donc vidéo lue en streaming? y a-t-il une limite de taille à ne pas dépasser?

merci de votre aide!


----------



## drs (10 Juillet 2011)

tu peux tester avec une machine différente, histoire de voir s'il y a une limite à 10min.


----------



## wamwam (11 Juillet 2011)

drs a dit:


> tu peux tester avec une machine différente, histoire de voir s'il y a une limite à 10min.


machine, genre un autre iPad?

parce que depuis un autre PC/mac, ton client Dropbox synchronise en téléchargeant le fichier. Et si tu y accèdes en ligne depuis un PC/mac, idem, tu le télécharges.

Alors que l'iPad bah il sait pas télécharger. Ou alors en cache et dans ce cas il est pas accessible... non?


----------



## lineakd (11 Juillet 2011)

@wamwam, utilises tu l'application dropbox ou l'interface web? 
Il me semble que sur l'interface, il y a une limite de 300 mb en téléchargement.


----------



## wamwam (11 Juillet 2011)

@lineakd
bah j'utilise pas trop l'interface web, ni sur PC/Mac ni sur iPad, j'utilise toujours l'application. 
Je vais tenter. ..
même si ma vidéo faisait à peine 180Mb.


----------



## lineakd (11 Juillet 2011)

@wamwam, et en passant par goodreader pour te connecter à ta dropbox?


----------

